# Fishing near Milford?



## MNAngler (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

I'm going to be visiting my in-laws in Cincinnati from June 12-19. Are there any good places to fish near Milford? I mainly like to fish for bass, but will also go after other species.

Any tips you can give on what they like to hit would be great as well.

Thanx in advance!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Little Miami or the East Fork of the Little Miami....Nice Smallies


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Stonelich Lake and Lake Isabelle come to mind as well as the others mentioned.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

check for a pm!


----------



## MNAngler (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanx, all, for your help. Especially Red.

I tried to reply to you, Red, but I don't have enough posts yet. Good luck on your trip as well! I'd love to get a report when you get back.


----------



## MNAngler (Jun 3, 2010)

Fshnerie, where would you recommend accessing the Little Miami or the East Fork? I'm having a hard time finding an access point via Google maps.


----------



## MNAngler (Jun 3, 2010)

Red, Is that park you mentioned called Sycamore Park? I don't see any other park on Google Maps. Is there a bait shop in that town that would know where to go for access if I asked them?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Howdy. There are tons of places to fish locally here in Milford. 


Do you prefer river or lake fishing? A preference on species?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Downtown Milford or the spillway of East Fork Lake


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

If you are looking for some access, here is a link that can help you. I would also recommend floating the Little Miami River for fishing. There are canoe services on the river in a few of the towns along the river, and some great fishing can be had.

Here is the link: http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/WATACCRS_05.php

You can also find out about canoe livery on this site and bait shops. 
Good luck !!


----------



## MNAngler (Jun 3, 2010)

fallen513, I'm mainly a bass fisherman, but in this case, I'm looking for anything close to Milford where my in-laws live. I don't know if I'll have time to drive more than 10-15 minutes to a fishing spot. So I'll target any species. As long as I get to wet a line.

Thanx, Fshnerie and Streamhawk. I'll take a look at those.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What street do they live on?


----------



## MNAngler (Jun 3, 2010)

fallen513, I don't have access to their address here at work, but I remember that they live no more than 5 minutes from the Skyline Chili in Milford.


----------



## CincySaint (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey all, I am new to the forum, and am also looking for information on fishing near Milford. I live here in Milford and wanted to ask about access to the little Miami. I know the "Sycamore Park" that was mentioned and I walk my dog there pretty often. There are a few little paths that will take you down to the river, but I wanted to check and see if anyone knew if I have to get a fishing license here in Clermont COunty? I grew up in Hamilton County and I had to get a license there, but I haven't fished in a long time so I thought I would ask you guys and gals. I also wasn't sure if I am allowed to fish from that spot even with a license?
I do know the one bait shop in Old Milford that I knew of was in the Marathon station that is now unfortunately closed. There is a little corner store on the bend of st rte 126 and "Ibold Rd" I think...
As far as a safe bet around here I would suggest Lake Isabella on Loveland-Maderia Road. It is a decent little lake with a variety of species available to catch. 
There is also canoe and fishing access at Kelly Nature Preserve on st. rte 126 that is only about 10 minutes from Old Milford.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

So...does anyone know if MNAngler caught any fish on his trip in 2010?


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> So...does anyone know if MNAngler caught any fish on his trip in 2010?


I was there in 1977, caught a smallmouth on a white roostertail, a carp jumped


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

deltaoscar said:


> So...does anyone know if MNAngler caught any fish on his trip in 2010?


here is his report: http://www.journalofamnangler.com/2010/06/21/ntff-in-cincinnati/


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I Googled Ohio River Access and came up with this.

Scroll to the bottom of the page and choose the LMR access you want, there are two.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

fishing247 said:


> here is his report: http://www.journalofamnangler.com/2010/06/21/ntff-in-cincinnati/


That's funny he was in Milford and said he would have needed to drive a half hour to get to a good spot... Especially when people on this thread named a bunch of spots that were just a few minutes away.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

CincySaint said:


> but I wanted to check and see if anyone knew if I have to get a fishing license here in Clermont COunty? I grew up in Hamilton County and I had to get a license there, but I haven't fished in a long time so I thought I would ask you guys and gals.


Uhhh yeah. You need a fishing license to fish.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Instead of posting directions and street names of spots to fish on the Little Miami River, it helps to post detailed pictures of maps for access.


----------

